# Beer Can Wolfe Chicken



## SteerCrazy (Jul 17, 2006)

Got my bottle of Wolfe rub Saturday (thanks Larry) and I have to admit I was not thrilled with the taste right out of the bottle. The heat was just right and the spices were great but I've never used a rub with the flavoring that the Wolfe rub has (fruity, cinnamon-y).  My wife tried it and she liked it. So anyway I thought I'd do some beer can chicken and use the wolfe rub.




Rubbed under the skin, inside the cavity and all over generously with Wolfe Rub




Shall we dance??

Enjoyed some Samuel Adams specialty brew...Anyone see these around your neighborhood???



They come 4 to a box and are brewed similar to the old colonial days;
Taditional Ginger Honey Ale
George Washington Porter
James Madison Dark Wheat Ale
1790 Root Beer Brew
Very good, especially for special occasions




She's ready for the grill




Midway Point
Forming a nice deep red color, smells great




Nice rich color, the skin was crispy but not burnt.
180* ready to be pulled off

The chicken was extremely moist, the flavor was outstanding. I will say now that I've used the Wolfe Rub with a cook, I will use it more often. Great rub Larry!

Used Royal Oak briquettes, about 15 per side. Added apple wood chips to the briquettes. The charcoal lasted the entire cooking session (just over an hour)

Will definately do more in the future.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 17, 2006)

That looks great....Nice color on the chicken...Might have to go on a fact finding misson about the Sam Adams...


----------



## Finney (Jul 17, 2006)

Chicken looked great.

I've got to find some of that beer.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Chicken looked great.
> 
> I've got to find some of that beer.



If you find them, don't get  :ack: by the price tag......another way 'ol Jim Koch is trying to exploit us for $$


----------



## Finney (Jul 17, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they taste good.... I'll just pretend I bought them to drink in a nice restaurant.  That usually triples the price.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :-k  Never thought of it that way....good point. Good way to explain that to the wife.. =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Got my bottle of Wolfe rub Saturday (thanks Larry) and I have to admit I was not thrilled with the taste right out of the bottle. The heat was just right and the spices were great but I've never used a rub with the flavoring that the Wolfe rub has (fruity, cinnamon-y).  My wife tried it and she liked it. So anyway I thought I'd do some beer can chicken and use the wolfe rub.
> 
> *The chicken was extremely moist, the flavor was outstanding. I will say now that I've used the Wolfe Rub with a cook, I will use it more often. Great rub Larry!*
> 
> Will definately do more in the future.



Thanks Dan, I'm glad you enjoyed it!  That's one of the finest beer can chickens I've seen in a long time!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":fjc9vtg0]Got my bottle of Wolfe rub Saturday (thanks Larry) and I have to admit I was not thrilled with the taste right out of the bottle. The heat was just right and the spices were great but I've never used a rub with the flavoring that the Wolfe rub has (fruity, cinnamon-y).  My wife tried it and she liked it. So anyway I thought I'd do some beer can chicken and use the wolfe rub.
> 
> *The chicken was extremely moist, the flavor was outstanding. I will say now that I've used the Wolfe Rub with a cook, I will use it more often. Great rub Larry!*
> 
> Will definately do more in the future.



*Thanks Dan, I'm glad you enjoyed it!  That's one of the finest beer can chickens I've seen in a long time!*[/quote:fjc9vtg0]

Well it certainly wasn't me   it was the rub!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 17, 2006)

Dan, it's not just the rub...the color on that chicken is incredible.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 17, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Dan, it's not just the rub...the color on that chicken is incredible.



Well thanks, it was incredible.....I will definately be making more in the future.


----------



## Finney (Jul 17, 2006)

What really makes it look good is that it's not overly dark.  Great job. =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 17, 2006)

The color is the first thing that caught my eye, that Wolfe Rub is some good stuff :!: 
Great job =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> What really makes it look good is that it's not overly dark.  Great job. =D>



Yep!  That's a great sign of very clean burning fire and not too much smoke!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 17, 2006)

*Yep! That's a great sign of very clean burning fire and not too much smoke!! 

Well it certainly wasn't me   it was the rub!!*

Ok, well then I give credit to the royal oak briquettes


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> *Yep! That's a great sign of very clean burning fire and not too much smoke!!
> 
> Well it certainly wasn't me   it was the rub!!*
> 
> Ok, well then I give credit to the royal oak briquettes



NO NO NO!!  #-o   

LOL

The flavor came from the Wolfe Rub, the color came from the cook and the Royal Oak!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":7adem6pc]*Yep! That's a great sign of very clean burning fire and not too much smoke!!
> 
> Well it certainly wasn't me   it was the rub!!*
> 
> Ok, well then I give credit to the royal oak briquettes



NO NO NO!!  #-o   

LOL

The flavor came from the Wolfe Rub, the color came from the cook and the Royal Oak!![/quote:7adem6pc]

Ok,
I'll take the credit for being *smart* enough to use Royal oak AND  Wolfe Rub  LOL thank you, thank you very much

 :bow:  :bow:  :bow:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2uehwm2r][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2uehwm2r]*Yep! That's a great sign of very clean burning fire and not too much smoke!!
> 
> Well it certainly wasn't me   it was the rub!!*
> 
> Ok, well then I give credit to the royal oak briquettes



NO NO NO!!  #-o   

LOL

The flavor came from the Wolfe Rub, the color came from the cook and the Royal Oak!![/quote:2uehwm2r]

Ok,
I'll take the credit for being *smart* enough to use Royal oak AND  Wolfe Rub  LOL thank you, thank you very much

 :bow:  :bow:  :bow:[/quote:2uehwm2r]

There ya go!!  Ya just gotta pat yourself on the back every once in a while!   =D>


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":25eje7r8][quote="Larry Wolfe":25eje7r8][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":25eje7r8]*Yep! That's a great sign of very clean burning fire and not too much smoke!!
> 
> Well it certainly wasn't me   it was the rub!!*
> 
> Ok, well then I give credit to the royal oak briquettes



NO NO NO!!  #-o   

LOL

The flavor came from the Wolfe Rub, the color came from the cook and the Royal Oak!![/quote:25eje7r8]

Ok,
I'll take the credit for being *smart* enough to use Royal oak AND  Wolfe Rub  LOL thank you, thank you very much

 :bow:  :bow:  :bow:[/quote:25eje7r8]

*There ya go!!  Ya just gotta pat yourself on the back every once in a while!*   =D>[/quote:25eje7r8]

You know what, I don't do that enough......I think i'll do that.thanks =D>


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice.  I think I will use that method next time.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 17, 2006)

I plan on doing some Wolfe Beer can chicken at Gary's.  Hope they turn out as nice as those look.


----------

